# Growing white peach trees from peach Pitts.



## Huskybill (Jul 21, 2018)

I tried planting white peach Pitts with no success for fruit. The trees grew, I fed them. They grew 8+ feet tall. They had fruit but all of it rotted and fell off before it matured.

I grew trees years ago as a kid in the 60’s that had fruit but why didn’t it work for me again.


----------



## oldbluebird (Mar 2, 2019)

Growing trees from seed will not get you a true variety. Fruit trees are grafted on a root stock to control the size and vigor of the tree.

The science now is to plant dwarf trees which bear fruit earlier and are easy to control due to their height limit of 8 to 10 feet. Also orchards are turning to trellis systems and planting of more trees per acre.
I would look at Stark when they put their trees on sale around May. Several years ago the economy must have been bad and they had to clear the cold storage and some apple trees were priced at $9 which normally sold for $30.


----------



## Huskybill (Mar 2, 2019)

I planted dwarf white peach trees I purchased from stark. I cut the trees I grew from seeds down to 4’ tall. I planted fruit trees that the animals mainly raid. The Blackbear tore the seed peach trees up. The peaches aren’t perfect but he ate them. Last year no peaches on them.


----------



## arboristlove (Jun 7, 2019)

oldbluebird said:


> Growing trees from seed will not get you a true variety. Fruit trees are grafted on a root stock to control the size and vigor of the tree.
> 
> The science now is to plant dwarf trees which bear fruit earlier and are easy to control due to their height limit of 8 to 10 feet. Also orchards are turning to trellis systems and planting of more trees per acre.
> I would look at Stark when they put their trees on sale around May. Several years ago the economy must have been bad and they had to clear the cold storage and some apple trees were priced at $9 which normally sold for $30.



Science is a big then when it comes to encouraging growth, especially when you can control the climate for the most part when in a nursery. I wouldn't be surprised that height limits would increase if the drawfs came from a nursery which really watched their growth cycle.


----------



## Atean (Jun 20, 2019)

Huskybill said:


> I tried planting white peach Pitts with no success for fruit. The trees grew, I fed them. They grew 8+ feet tall. They had fruit but all of it rotted and fell off before it matured.
> 
> I grew trees years ago as a kid in the 60’s that had fruit but why didn’t it work for me again.


Can tell you peach trees are good ten years, you may want cut and graft new scion for a more sure fruit. As to why your fruit is rotting, can only guess not harvesting early enough. Or too much water. Not sure. In my area, N.E. USA, it is common use prune rootstocks for peach.


----------



## Huskybill (Jun 20, 2019)

I have a high water table. After heavy rains it’s at grass level. The fruit shrinks before its full size. You maybe right.


----------



## Atean (Jun 20, 2019)

Huskybill said:


> I have a high water table. After heavy rains it’s at grass level. The fruit shrinks before its full size.
> 
> 
> Huskybill said:
> ...


----------



## Atean (Jun 20, 2019)

I got to thinking, you know peach are a self pollinator, so not too unlikely true to seed.


----------



## Huskybill (Jun 20, 2019)

I have about an acre of room for more trees. The wild animals need more food. My misses and son took a course on trimming fruit trees. I have apple, pear, cherries trees that are looking better already. I need to plant more.

My resident blackbear seems docile for now.


----------

